# Bob Ross marathon stream on Twitch.TV



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2015)

For those of you who grew up watching Bob Ross, you'll enjoy the Twitch.TV marathon stream of his television show. Usually Twitch.TV is used for streaming online gaming, but in this case it's got 40,000 live streaming Bob Ross' Joy of Painting Television show that aired in the 80's and 90's. I grew up watching a lot of Bob Ross and this is great.


http://www.twitch.tv/bobross


Without chat: http://player.twitch.tv/?channel=bobross


----------

